# New 120 Gallon Build



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Starting a new build. got it home this past weekend, painted the back and installed eggcrate. Unfortunatly the area I want to put it, has a big dip in the floor, so I'm having it leveled this coming week.










Nice pic of my male Socolofi.....He's a stud! :lol:


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice, whats the stocklist?


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Where did you find the egg crate?

I haven't had any luck finding them.


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Home Depot always has them in my area.


----------



## thunderbolt (Nov 14, 2008)

Just about any big hardware store including Home Depot, Lowes etc has egg crate. Its primarly used as a light difuser in florescent lighting. Its usally inexpensive to buy.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Have fun with this build I just got done with the main stuff on my 125, now its time to do the decor and stock it.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm transferring over my existing stock, Yellow labs, Socolofi and Yellow tail, but I am going to add some maingano I think and perhaps something else...Rusty's maybe. It's been slow process due to the floor leveling issue, but by next weekend I should have it set up. I am running the new filter in my existing tank to help set up the bio. Should make cycling a little easier(thanks DJ!)

Like others said, got the eggcrate at HD, it will be with the ceiling tiles, etc.

I bought some black Crystal Quartz and a bunch of red lava stone. I have a few fake plants, but will look for some more in other colours perhaps. Anyway, stay tuned!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey are you talking about the black 3M quartz? if so where did you buy them and how much?


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it at Durock...they're in woodbridge....$35 a 50lbs bag.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks buddy.
thats not bad. i think i'll use them for my 75g.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Floor leveled, tank set up.....now it's time to wash the sand and the rocks :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome is that a 5Ft tank? Im going to get one soon for my discus.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

The only issue I can see is with the table and the well-stocked bar close to the tank, you'll have to be careful if you start up a game of quarters

Just kidding nice tank, keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

How is that Tnak coming along


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep....5 foot tank  I just start washing the 3m Crystlequartz. Not sure, but I think it's gonna take me awhile :lol:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

150lbs of sand might be to much for a 5ft tank.
i have a 6ftr with about 120+lbs and i think its to much.
if you want to sell a bag to me i'll gladly buy one. unless i end up buying
a bag tomorrow. you think black bg with black substrate might be to dark?
i cant wait to see your tank done, its gonna help me visualize what 
it would look if i do change the substrate on my 125g frontosa tank.
post pic once you have the sand.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've put in 50 lbs so far and I think 100 will be enough. Let me know what you guys think so far. I was going for the Volcanic look :lol: Black and red sorta.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

All in all, I think it turned out pretty good. needs a few small things in the front.



















What can I use for some buffering?...I was thinking of shells or something.


----------



## impeza (Oct 25, 2009)

nice tank setup!! i like it the way it is!!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

impeza said:


> nice tank setup!! i like it the way it is!!


I agree :thumb:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

it looks great.


----------



## gmccreedy (Apr 19, 2007)

That looks very very nice. Really has a lot of "pop", yet is quite subtle with the dark background and substrate. Lots of nooks and crannies for the kids to play.


----------



## Ferdundra (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice dark substrate


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

nice job your fish will really look dramatic with the color contrast. I agree about keeping it the way it is, unless they need some small partition in the middle center.
:thumb:


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys....here's an updated pic now that it's a little more clear. Been running for a week now and Ammonia levels are about .5ppm Might have to start adding a bit of Ammonia, but the tanks been seeded from my old one so i'm not sure. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------

